# Ignore New Posts settings lost



## ColinJ (6 Apr 2014)

I normally filter out Cyclist Down and a couple of other forums. I just started spotting Cyclist Down threads in New Posts and found that my choice of ignored forums has been cleared. Is there a problem in that part of the CC software?


----------



## shouldbeinbed (7 Apr 2014)

Mine seems to be intact, happily still not seeing any of the squabbling squad


----------



## ColinJ (7 Apr 2014)

I have reset my filters. Let's see if they stick!


----------



## shouldbeinbed (11 Apr 2014)

I was fiddling about in my preferences yesterday, saving other changes made cleared all of my ignores. I've had to go an do them again.


----------



## Shaun (11 Apr 2014)

If you haven't checked them in a long time, your empty list may be a result of this:

www.cyclechat.net/threads/exclude-forums-from-your-new-posts-results.138719/


----------



## JoeyB (11 Apr 2014)

Oh didn't know you could do this...


----------



## ColinJ (11 Apr 2014)

Shaun said:


> If you haven't checked them in a long time, your empty list may be a result of this:
> 
> www.cyclechat.net/threads/exclude-forums-from-your-new-posts-results.138719/


Hmm .. I don't think it was that or I would have been seeing posts about dead cyclists, live politicians and controversial helmets since last September!


----------

